# Fluorocarbon



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Took off my 8lb braid and put on 8lb fluorocarbon. What a Mistake! Going back to my braid...Spooled up some 10 Suffix 832 on another real, Pretty Impressive line. Will probably buy some 8lb Suffix 832 for my reel with the fluorocarbon. Next paycheck that is..


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i use heavier flourocarbon for my leaders down here in florida....its quite necessary....but the only reason i can think of spooling it in ohio is maybe for flipping or heavy cover. its pretty stiff, so i think you'd lose good casting ability. although, if you're fishing for some toothy critters, i cant imagine that a fluoro leader would be a bad idea.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

i like to keep some really light test fluoro on a reel for crappie. usually im not casting that far and the "invisibility" of it seems to help the bites, especially on stuff under a bobber thats sitting and when theyre being picky. Im a big fan, generally, of the fireline crystal fused stuff, gave some to my regular fishing buddy and the last time were out and on the crappie i outfished him nearly 2 to 1 and we were using identical presentations at the same depth within 5 feet of each other most of time but he had the crystal on and i had i think 4lb test fluoro.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

in terms of bobber fishing, couldnt you just use fluoro from the bobber-down?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

is this real life?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

After yrs of tinkering I set up all my spinning reals to have a dozen yards of cheap mono backing, then I fill it up with braid, and finish it off with about 3 yards of Fluoro. 

I will never spool my whole real with fluoro again, to many tangles. The only thing I do is use it for my leaders.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Doven, you didn't specify what kind of fish you're going after? If it's crappie, I'd actually recommend only 4-6lb test at most and a "no way" on braided. Fluorocarbon is actually pretty pricey and I've been using it for the past 3 years and every year I just reverse the line by respooling it (1 Spindle to last 2 years). The reason why choose fluorocarbon? It's just easy to cast and virtually invisible underwater.

But the truth is, it doesn't really matter which kind line you use as long as it's not braided, that's just too much. You can use cheapo Shakesspear line from Walmart and still have the same success rate. The real question is where and which depth


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

After thinking on it at work last night, I wonder if the weight of the fluoro has to be balanced with the lure. I am using 8lb test, but throwing 1/8oz jigs... So perhaps I need a heavier lure. Medium light action rod. I cant stand the twists and fouling I am getting with this fluoro. I didnt have that problem with 8lb braid.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Dovans said:


> After thinking on it at work last night, I wonder if the weight of the fluoro has to be balanced with the lure. I am using 8lb test, but throwing 1/8oz jigs... So perhaps I need a heavier lure. Medium light action rod. I cant stand the twists and fouling I am getting with this fluoro. I didnt have that problem with 8lb braid.


You didn't mention if you were using spinning gear, but I assume you are. Fluorocarbon's stiffness and it's tendency to hold a memory make it a bad choice for open face spinning tackle. Especially if it's being used on a reel with a small spool diameter. About the best Fluorocarbon for spinning gear that I have found is Seaguar InvisX. It's about the limpest Fluorocarbon out there. I still wouldn't use anything over 6 lb. test if the reel you're using has a small diameter spool. Spool diameter is where the problem lies when dealing with Fluorocarbon and spinning gear.

Personally I don't like using braid on spinning tackle. I think it's limpness takes away casting distance. I think a good mono is your best choice for spinning reels. You can't go wrong with Berkley XL. I just started using a mono that Seaguar came out with not too long ago. It's called Senshi. I spool it on my Shimano 3000 series Saros' and it works great. It's a little stiffer than XL, but not so much that it causes problems, and it's less stretchy, and more sensitive than XL. 

If you can get over the fact that it has slight bluish purple glow in sunlight, it's been a great line so far. If Seaguar would come out with it in straight clear, I think it would be the best mono ever.

Regarding line twist.... it's not the material the line is made of, that is causing the twist. It's how its spooled on the reel. You just don't notice the twist in the line as much with braid because it's more limp. If you fish from a boat it's fairly easy to get the twist out of your line. If you are moving all you have to do is make sure there is nothing on the end of your line and open your bail and let line come off your reel, then drag the line behind the boat for a little while. That will take a lot, if not all of the twist out of your line. The faster you are moving the better. If you fish from shore just do the same basic thing. Cut everything off the end of your line, then let out a bunch of line in your yard. Keep it in a straight line. When you have let off enough line, just pinch the line between the reel and the stripper guide and reel the line back in. You'll force the twist to the loose end of your line. The line is going to twist some as you reel it back on, but there really isn't anything you can do about that. It's a problem inherent to all spinning reels. Another tip for reducing line twist...... after you cast, close the bail with your hand instead of turning the handle to close the bail. That will help reduce line twist too.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I used YO-ZURI HYBRID flourocarbon/mono on spinning tackle all last year with no problems at all, loved it.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I've used Cabela's flourocarbon line on my spinning reels for years and never had an issue. It's a little harder to use in cold weather but still never had a problem. I don't know who makes it but I'll keep buying it. It is at a fair price also.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104719680;cat104338080


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

GetTheNet said:


> I've used Cabela's flourocarbon line on my spinning reels for years and never had an issue. It's a little harder to use in cold weather but still never had a problem. I don't know who makes it but I'll keep buying it. It is at a fair price also.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104719680;cat104338080


Seaguar makes it.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

The real key to having any success with flouro is using the proper size and not buying the cheapest stuff out there. I've never had much success with the cheap stuff, but I've got high quality flouro on my spinning combo this year and it has made a world of difference. It's just as manageable as braid or mono.


----------

